# Got prepped today for taters 2018



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We dug out tater patch today, . . . 5 ea 60 ft rows, . . . 1 ea 50 ft row.

Counting the clinging dirt, . . . there's 401 more or less pounds of taters for us this year. First time I've planted taters in 20 years or so.

Plants came up to the top of my jeans pockets, . . . and I'm 6'1, . . . never saw plants like these.

Gonna have to learn how to can taters now.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My taters sucked this year. 

Planted about same as last. ( reds and whites ~ 2 X 60' rows, each) Last year about 3 35-gal trash containers. 

This year about 2 5-gal buckets. 

Weather was wet early on april, dry may early june, then humid wet hot like I've not seen it in 60 years. Plants died off early. Not sure what, the tomatoes are still going great and they get the same blights/fungus.

Other crops suffered, brocolli, basil, dill, ......

Squashes were variable. Did have some borers, I nuked them with BT, but they got my blue hubbards. Acorns not many but big. The Butternuts did great. Ct field pumpkins great. Big max pumpkins sucked. Pole beans awesome, blue lake, kentucky wonder, and scarlet runner.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tater fry at your house? I like mine shredded and fried with lots of butter.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> We dug out tater patch today, . . . 5 ea 60 ft rows, . . . 1 ea 50 ft row.
> 
> Counting the clinging dirt, . . . there's 401 more or less pounds of taters for us this year. First time I've planted taters in 20 years or so.
> 
> ...


You need a root cellar.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> You need a root cellar.


I know, . . . tried doing one right next to the house, . . . everything froze in it when we had that bad winter couple years ago.

Might try to do one next summer, . . . too late for this year.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I know, . . . tried doing one right next to the house, . . . everything froze in it when we had that bad winter couple years ago.
> 
> Might try to do one next summer, . . . too late for this year.
> 
> ...


Got a full cellar? Frame off a small room w/insulation.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm well acquainted with the potato patch. My dad drove the tractor, I picked up the potato's, put them in the buckets, and got yelled at for not picking up the potato's fast enough.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah fried with onions and a couple fresh over easy eggs on top. Plus bacon on the side and a big cold glass of milk.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I only plant 12 plants in an 8 x 8 area but this year was a record year for my potato plants. I’ve never gotten so many or so big potatoes.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> We dug out tater patch today, . . . 5 ea 60 ft rows, . . . 1 ea 50 ft row.
> 
> Counting the clinging dirt, . . . there's 401 more or less pounds of taters for us this year. First time I've planted taters in 20 years or so.
> 
> ...


Potato potato potato potato shift

Potato potato potato potato shift

Potato potato potato potato...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Dwight that is an outstanding crop! What type of potatoes are those?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Dwight you must be living right. Congrats on the big harvest! Canning spuds is a time consuming task yet it is wonderful to fry them up with some ham and onions right out of the jar. Good eats man!


----------

